# Piping & Pressure Vessels General Design



## سامح 2010 (21 ديسمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
مرفق ملفات عن Piping General Design &Pressure Vessel Design
لشركة قطر للبترول
اسأل الله ان ينفعكم بها
نسألكم الدعاء


----------



## نجرو555 (21 ديسمبر 2009)

سامح الله ياسمح وغفر لك ولي والديك 
تحياتي لك يا صديقي
نجرو555


----------



## نجرو555 (21 ديسمبر 2009)

سامحك الله ياسمح وغفر لك ولي والديك
تحياتي لك يا صديقي
نجرو555


----------



## tiger_2710 (22 ديسمبر 2009)

مشكووووووووووور


----------



## m.gomaa (1 يناير 2010)

شكرا هل من مزيد


----------



## عثمان عبد الحفيظ (12 يناير 2010)

بارك الله فيك وجزاك الله خير الجزاء


----------



## محمدعمار (2 فبراير 2013)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------

